# Discus Fish



## Iokepa113 (Jan 18, 2014)

New at this & preparing to purchase them. I have heard many things about the difficulty of raising these species. I am prepared to do necessary every other day water change etc. Anyone out there have any suggestions to help assist in my venture with these fishes. I am open for any ideas or where I should purchase them from. Thanks :fish10:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Do you have any fishkeeping experience? Did you cycle your tank? Whats the ph?. If you have no experience I would suggest to start out with something else as discus can be an expensive loss.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Definitely agree with Susan. This fish can be a little taxing even on the most experienced aquarists. Not a fish to start out in the hobby with. Great that you are prepared in what you need to do, but without any experience in doing any of what is required before...you will need a lot of good luck in there.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They would seem to most expensive way to learn about fish?They are demanding,but even common fish can be diffacult without experience in keeping,feeding,maintenance and disease diagnosis.They are a fish best kept in a species only tank,meaning with no other fish.I have 4 out of my original 8 left after a year or two,and although they are alive,I don't think they are thriving in a community setting.


----------



## Leclair10 (Jun 22, 2009)

I pretty much agree with what everyone is saying. Discus are not for beginners. What you can and should do is RESEARCH!! There are a couple of great discus resources out there. Research and research again. I've been raising and breeding Discus for 15+ years and they still have something new to teach me. You should know your water meaning will you have to age your water? Treat with RO water? Your PH,hardness. 

Discus also do well in groups of 6 or more,do you have the space? They need space. Are you willing for daily water changes if buying young small discus? Young discus need to be fed often and the water needs to be changed often to grow nice and big.

It's best to purchase from a breeder and or importer. The closer to you the better and I'm pretty sure they will give you some pointers. I'm not trying to scare you away from Discus just pointing out facts.......I've seen to many people get into Discus to just find heartbreak and end up quitting.


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

Discus are not a starter fish as everybody said above but they are not mystically difficult. Mistakes however are lethal.

1. Cycle fully
2. 87 degrees
3. PH less than 7.0 preferably about 6.4
4. If you have hard water, RODI, then bring back to Amazon conditions with Kent Marine RO Right and Discus Essential.
5. At least six fish.
6. Minimum 1/3 change out every three days, may take more but less often will bite you.
7. Prepare water, bring to temperature, RO/DI if needed, buffer, etc. at least 24 hours before changing.
8. Have a back up filter system.
9. I recommend a sump though I know people that use a sponge with 50% daily change outs.
10. Hospital tank for adding new additions, NEVER, take a chance, quarantine for at least three weeks.

This is one of my two year olds:


----------



## Iokepa113 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your r


----------



## Iokepa113 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies & will keep in mind all your expertise comments regarding discus.


----------

